# Super Bowl Squares Contest



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

After how fun the playoff square contest was I thought I would try to put together my first contest and make is a SUPER Super bowl contest.

Here are the rules I am thinking of.

The 1st 100 Gorillas to sign up get a square.

The entry fee is at least 1 cigar per quarter (min of 4 cigars total although if you want to send more to sweeten the pot you are more then welcome to.) 

If we get 100 Gorillas to sign up then that is 100 cigars per quarter at least. Enough to break anyone into creating a coolerdor. :ss 

You can sign up for multiple square to a max of 3 but you must then send 3 per quarter.

If there are any open squares come 12 noon on Super Bowl Sunday those squares will go to the Tiki Hut.

So get your coolerdors prepared for the SUPER Super Bowl Contest!!!!

I will post the squares once they fill up and will do a random drawing from the names submitted for square position and then for numbers as well.

Lets cheer on the Colts and the Bears and have some hopes of winning some great cigars too!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm in for two squares, which I understand obligates me for at least 8 cigars.

Put me down for one square, and put me down as a donor to the Tiki Hut down for the second square.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm in for 1 square.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

I like your idea Sville. I was planning on doing 3 squares and I am going to make one of them for the Tiki Hut as well.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll take 1 square


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

93 squares left

Sville Kid (1 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
Smoking Machinist (1 square)
Jbailey (1 square)
Myself (2 squares + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

sounds good

I'll take 1 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm in for two squares. Eight cigars.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Will all cigars be sent to you for mailing together or will the players send directly to each winner?


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm in for one square, four smokes


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Will all cigars be sent to you for mailing together or will the players send directly to each winner?


It would probably be easiest if everyone just sent them to the winner. If the Tiki Hut wins a square though it would probably be best to put those in one shipment though.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm in for one square.


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you got room, I'll take three. Two for me, one for Tiki.

I'm in for 12 sticks total.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Please put me in for one square. If I win anything, at least 1/2 will go to the Tiki Hut.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

1 for me
1 for Tiki Hut


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm in for a square! :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am in.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I am in.


For 1, 2, or 3 Bigwaved?


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

I enjoyed losing the first time, count me in for 2 squares. :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

1 for me.....and 1 for the Tiki Hut!!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll take three. Two for me, one for Tiki Hut.

I'm in for 12 sticks total.

sounds great let's do this!

Just let me know 
thanks


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Put me down for a square.


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

im in for 3


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I will take two squares


----------



## leominsterjim (Dec 3, 2006)

Imitation IS the sincerest form of flattery!:ss 

I'll take a square...4 cigars

(this is where I'm supposed to be able to add GO PATS...but I'm not bitter )

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Please put me down for 2 squares for myself & 1 square for the Tiki Hut
(obligates me for at least 12 stogies)

Thanks bro

Doug


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll take three squares.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Please put me down for 3 squares.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

1 square for me


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

3 squares for me

One for Riki, one For TIKI, and on for Tavi


All of my squares for the TIKI hut please


Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll take a square.


----------



## mikestod (May 10, 2006)

I'm in for 2 squares.

Can you explain the TikiHut thing more though please?


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

mikestod said:


> I'm in for 2 squares.
> 
> Can you explain the TikiHut thing more though please?


Well a quick explanation is that its a place over in Iraq where some marines are stationed and the tiki hut is where the send the cigars for the marines to enjoy and get a taste of home, that was a pretty brief explanation but I THINK thats the gist


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm in for 2 squares 1 for me and 1 for the Tiki Hut I figure this will be easy since I plan on winning at least 2 quarters :ss


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm in for 3 squares 12 sticks


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll take two squares


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll take two squares also.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

1 for Blake Lockhart (that's me)  
1 for the Tiki-Hut :ss


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ill take 3 squares 2 for me 1 for tiki

jitz:ss


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok here's what we have so far only 35 squares left so at this point as long as everyone follows through we have at least 65 cigars per quarter. As soon as all the squares are filled I will draw for position on the board and then numbers. For the donated tiki hut squares I will post the name of the person that donated each particular square so if you were the one kind enough to donate a square that wins you will know.

Here's a break down of the entries so far:

Sville Kid (1 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
Smoking Machinist (1 square)
Jbailey (1 square)
Myself (2 squares + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
N3uka (1 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
dbradley (2 squares)
puro angler (1 square)
hornitomonster (1 square)
Bigd417 (2 squares + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
bazookajoe (1 square)
spooble (1 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
ceedee (1 square)
Bigwaved (1 square)
Ob1 Stogie (2 squares)
Mr Maduro (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Lucky Bandit (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Malik23 (1 square)
Timberlake 2006 (3 squares)
Twill413 (2 squares)
leominsterjim (1 square)
monsoon (2 squares +1 for the Tiki Hut)
Cigar Gal (3 squares)
Snowy (3 squares)
Cigar 040 (1 square)
billybarue (3 squares all for the Tiki Hut) Thanks billy!!!
Lander (1 square)
Mikestod (2 squares)
Quint (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
gvarsity (3 squares)
cfheater (2 squares)
yourchoice (2 squares)
Blake Lockhart (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
jitzy (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)

Thanks to everyone generous enough to donate a square to the Tiki Hut. We have 14 squares for them so far so we have a good chance of sending our troops a nice package.


I will be back on periodically tonight to update the list. As there are only 35 squares left and I cannot get to this great place at work the first 35 requests for squares posted in this thread will be honored so get your squares while they last as they are going quick.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

3, 2 for me, one for the tiki hut.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Uno for me, Uno for Tiki


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

i'll take 3, 2 for me and put one for the hut


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

If possible, would like to get 1 more square.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, go ahead and make mine 2 for me, 1 for tiki if that's cool


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Last update for tonight at least only 25 squares left so get them while you can!!!!

Sville Kid (1 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
Smoking Machinist (1 square)
Jbailey (1 square)
Myself (2 squares + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
N3uka (2 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
dbradley (2 squares)
puro angler (1 square)
hornitomonster (1 square)
Bigd417 (2 squares + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
bazookajoe (1 square)
spooble (2 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
ceedee (1 square)
Bigwaved (1 square)
Ob1 Stogie (2 squares)
Mr Maduro (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Lucky Bandit (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Malik23 (1 square)
Timberlake 2006 (3 squares)
Twill413 (2 squares)
leominsterjim (1 square)
monsoon (2 squares +1 for the Tiki Hut)
Cigar Gal (3 squares)
Snowy (3 squares)
Cigar 040 (1 square)
billybarue (3 squares all for the Tiki Hut) Thanks billy!!!
Lander (1 square)
Mikestod (2 squares)
Quint (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
gvarsity (3 squares)
cfheater (2 squares)
yourchoice (2 squares)
Blake Lockhart (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
jitzy (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Replicant Argent (2 squares +1 for the Tiki Hut)
avo addict (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Mastershogun (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)

N3uka and Spooble I got your extra square added.


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

Pleas sign my up for three squares (2 for me and 1 for the Tiki Hut) total of 12 gars. 

Also, when do we pony up the sticks?


----------



## CAO_lover_in_SC (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd like to have a square! If I do win I will have to quickly get a cooler


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll take another square for the Tiki Hut.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Down to 20 squares. Remember 1st come 1st served as I will not be able to check again until close to 8pm tonight so get your squares now before their gone.

Sville Kid (1 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
Smoking Machinist (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Jbailey (1 square)
Myself (2 squares + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
N3uka (2 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
dbradley (2 squares)
puro angler (1 square)
hornitomonster (1 square)
Bigd417 (2 squares + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
bazookajoe (1 square)
spooble (2 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
ceedee (1 square)
Bigwaved (1 square)
Ob1 Stogie (2 squares)
Mr Maduro (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Lucky Bandit (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Malik23 (1 square)
Timberlake 2006 (3 squares)
Twill413 (2 squares)
leominsterjim (1 square)
monsoon (2 squares +1 for the Tiki Hut)
Cigar Gal (3 squares)
Snowy (3 squares)
Cigar 040 (1 square)
billybarue (3 squares all for the Tiki Hut) Thanks billy!!!
Lander (1 square)
Mikestod (2 squares)
Quint (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
gvarsity (3 squares)
cfheater (2 squares)
yourchoice (2 squares)
Blake Lockhart (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
jitzy (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Replicant Argent (2 squares +1 for the Tiki Hut)
avo addict (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Mastershogun (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
bigman (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
CAO lover in SC (1 square)


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

bigman said:


> Pleas sign my up for three squares (2 for me and 1 for the Tiki Hut) total of 12 gars.
> 
> Also, when do we pony up the sticks?


You will send your sticks out after the super bowl. If the Tiki Hut wins one or more squares I will have everyone ship the Tiki Hut squares to me and I will then send them over to the troops. Dave (68Trishield) is going to help me with getting them to our brave men and women.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

getting excited this will be fun!


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

I would like to get in on this. I would love to take 2 squares please.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, I will take 3 squares - 2 for me and 1 for tiki hut.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Put me down for 1 square and one for Tiki Hut.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow!!!!!

How else can I say that, but WOW!!! Dave (68Trishield) pointed me at this thread and said that the Tiki Hut is spread all over the place. Thankyou to all of you for thinking about the Tiki Hut (and increasing the odds) and donating a square. The generosity of CS will never cease to amaze me. The troops thank you, I thank you, it means more than everything to us to know that we have supporterrs, and there is no doubt in my mind that you all are our greatest support. 

Looking forward to the superbowl! It will be playing here live on AFN at about 0330 in the morning. It wont be the same, AFN doesnt play the commercials and of course there will be NO drinking. We will be herfing though.

from the tiki hut (afgha:u nistan),

edwin


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

You have me down for one square right now. Make it 2 for me and 1 for the Tiki Hut.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Malik23 said:


> You have me down for one square right now. Make it 2 for me and 1 for the Tiki Hut.


Looks like 11 squares remaining after Malik picks up his two additional squares!


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

Please put me down for two squares, both for the Tiki Hut.:u 
Thanks much, and good luck to everyone!
I loved the Pats vs. Colts contest. I boxed up the bonus stogies for the winners today and will get them off in the mail. homeless_texan asked that his winnings be sent to the Tiki Hut, I made a nice fat box for the boys.
Hope some of you will consider doing the same, our troops deserve it.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll jump in for one square (and thus begins a dangerous adventure actually trading cigars on this amazing site.....)


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Hopefully I'm not late. Put me in for a square.

Thanks.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm still thinking about this and it sounds like mucho fun. So, up my square intake to a total of (2).


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

If I'm not too new, I'd love to be in on this for a square.


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

Slow Burn said:


> You will send your sticks out after the super bowl. If the Tiki Hut wins one or more squares I will have everyone ship the Tiki Hut squares to me and I will then send them over to the troops. Dave (68Trishield) is going to help me with getting them to our brave men and women.


Thanks


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Only 5 squares left!!! They will go fast so get your squares before they are gone!!!!:ss 

Here's the updated list:

Sville Kid (1 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
Smoking Machinist (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Jbailey (1 square)
Myself (2 squares + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
N3uka (2 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
dbradley (2 squares)
puro angler (1 square)
hornitomonster (1 square)
Bigd417 (2 squares + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
bazookajoe (1 square)
spooble (2 square + 1 square for the Tiki Hut)
ceedee (1 square)
Bigwaved (1 square)
Ob1 Stogie (2 squares)
Mr Maduro (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Lucky Bandit (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Malik23 (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Timberlake 2006 (3 squares)
Twill413 (2 squares)
leominsterjim (1 square)
monsoon (2 squares +1 for the Tiki Hut)
Cigar Gal (3 squares)
Snowy (3 squares)
Cigar 040 (1 square)
billybarue (3 squares all for the Tiki Hut) Thanks billy!!!
Lander (1 square)
Mikestod (2 squares)
Quint (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
gvarsity (3 squares)
cfheater (2 squares)
yourchoice (2 squares)
Blake Lockhart (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
jitzy (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Replicant Argent (2 squares +1 for the Tiki Hut)
avo addict (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
Mastershogun (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
bigman (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
CAO lover in SC (1 square)
booboo (2 squares)
tech-ninja (2 squares + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
12 Stone (1 square + 1 for the Tiki Hut)
El Gato (2 squares both for the Tiki Hut)
The Pict (1 square)
Vince321 (2 squares)
hooperjetcar (1 square)

As soon as I fill up the last 5 squares I will draw the names and numbers and post the results as long as they fill up tonight. If they don't fill up until tomorrow or late tonight I will have the names and numbers up tomorrow night. 

Thanks again to all those who have donated squares to the Tiki Hut and made this contest as exciting for me as it is for ya'll


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Only 5 squares left guys!!!! Come on and fill these last 5 up so I can get the squares and numbers posted for everyone. You know you want to get smacked by packages by winning a quarter. :bx


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Slow Burn, I do not have dog rockets, but I think it is a good idea to have the "No Dog Rockets" rule. So whoever win the prize, either it is an individual or tiki will be happy with the winning. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> Slow Burn, I do not have dog rockets, but I think it is a good idea to have the "No Dog Rockets" rule. So whoever win the prize, either it is an individual or tiki will be happy with the winning. Just my 2 cents.


Agreed. Most people probalby wouldn't send dog rockets anyway, but just to make sure, it would be best to state it as a rule.

Now let's finish this thing up folks so we can see what our numbers are!


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Ill take one more square. I didn't want to be a hog so if someone else wants it later they can have it. Does that sound fair? Also are we sending the cigars somewhere before the game begins or after each quarter finishes everyone sends to the winner?


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

If I'm not to new, I'll take 3 squares, 1 for me & 2 for Tiki, for a total of 12.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll take one if it is still available!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

cfheater said:


> Ill take one more square. I didn't want to be a hog so if someone else wants it later they can have it. Does that sound fair? Also are we sending the cigars somewhere before the game begins or after each quarter finishes everyone sends to the winner?


You'll be sending cigars directly to the 4 winners after the game. If the TikiHut wins 1 or more quarters... we'll all send those cigars to Slow Burn and he will forward them on to the Tiki Hut to save on shipping.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

All 100 squares are now filled. I am off to draw the names and numbers. I will post them on here as soon as this is finished. 

Thanks to everyone for being so generous to the Tiki Hut and filling the squares so quickly.

The Tiki hut has a total of 26 donated squares so hopefully this will brighten up their Super Bowl viewing experience!!!


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

I have the squares finished but am unable to get it posted at this time. I am staying at my inlaws and they do not have Microsoft Word for me to type it up. I can list everyone's numbers if you like but I know some might want to see the handdrawn squares before a list of numbers. 

To make things worse my camera batteries are dead and I can't find my charger. I will have to try and type it up at work tomorrow and email it to myself so I can post it tomorrow. I will try a few other things before I give up tonight though.

As people had previously mentioned please do not send dog rockets to the prize winners. I didn't mention it because I know that no one would think of that but better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Slow Burn said:


> I have the squares finished but am unable to get it posted at this time. I am staying at my inlaws and they do not have Microsoft Word for me to type it up. I can list everyone's numbers if you like but I know some might want to see the handdrawn squares before a list of numbers.
> 
> To make things worse my camera batteries are dead and I can't find my charger. I will have to try and type it up at work tomorrow and email it to myself so I can post it tomorrow. I will try a few other things before I give up tonight though.
> 
> As people had previously mentioned please do not send dog rockets to the prize winners. I didn't mention it because I know that no one would think of that but better to be safe then sorry.


Thanks so much for all your work with this contest Slow Burn! I'm excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok everyone I am going to post your numbers only for now. I apologize about not having the actual squares but my scanner is not working and I don't have Microsoft Office on the computer at my inlaws house I am staying at to type it up. I will be getting my laptop back this weekend though so I should be able to post the actual grid Sunday night sometime.

So here it goes: (TH)= square donated to the Tiki Hut



Colts Bears
hornito monster 9 0
bigd417 0 0
smoking machinist 7 0
twill413 8 0
dbradley 3 0
bazookajoe 6 0
jitzy (TH) 4 0
N3uka 5 0
Slow Burn (TH) 2 0
bigd417 1 0
spooble 9 9
CAO lover in SC 0 9
Quint 7 9
Sville Kid 8 9
bigd417 3 9
smoking machinist (TH) 6 9
gvarsity 4 9
snowy 5 9
Blake Lockhart (TH) 2 9
gvarsity 1 9
spooble (TH) 9 7
N3uka 0 7
cfheater 7 7
Malik23 8 7
puro angler 3 7
Mr Maduro 6 7
N3uka (TH) 4 7
Twill413 5 7
Vince321 2 7
12 stone 1 7
Lucky Bandit 9 8
dbradley 0 8
avo addict (TH) 7 8
Bigman 8 8
Replicant Argent 3 8
Slow Burn 6 8
tech ninja (TH) 4 8
master shogun (TH) 5 8
12 stone (TH) 2 8
discdog 1 8
jitzy 9 1
Malik23 0 1
cfheater 7 1
cigar gal 8 1
Blake Lockhart 3 1
discdog (TH) 6 1
billy barue (TH) 4 1
Replicant Argent 5 1
Mikestod 2 1
cfheater 1 1
The Pict 9 4
master shogun 0 4
cigar 040 7 4
Slow Burn 8 4
Lucky Bandit (TH) 3 4
jitzy 6 4
El Gato (TH) 4 4
snowy 5 4
billy barue (TH) 2 4
booboo 1 4
Bigwaved 9 3
Bigman 0 3
El Gato (TH) 7 3
avo addict 8 3
your choice 3 3
snowy 6 3
master shogun 4 3
gvarsity 5 3
monsoon 2 3
Timberlake 2006 1 3
smoking machinist (TH) 9 2
lander 0 2
cigar gal 7 2
Timberlake 2006 8 2
hooperjetcar 3 2
monsoon (TH) 6 2
leominsterjim 4 2
Ob1 Stogie 5 2
Lucky Bandit 2 2
Ob1Stogie 1 2
ceedee 9 6
booboo 0 6
Sville Kid (TH) 7 6
Malik23 (TH) 8 6
Mr Maduro (TH) 3 6
Bigman (TH) 6 6
monsoon 4 6
cigar gal 5 6
billy barue (TH) 2 6
Replicant Argent 1 6
tech ninja 9 5
Mikestod 0 5
jbailey 7 5
Quint (TH) 8 5
your choice 3 5
tech ninja 6 5
Vince321 4 5
discdog (TH) 5  5
Timberlake 2006 2 5
Salty Mcgee 1 5


Okay there's the list. Hope this makes the superbowl more fun for everyone including our brave men and women overseas near the Tiki Hut!!!!

Thanks again to everybody for making this contest a success!!!

Remember no dog rockets as well!!!


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry if its difficult to read. I did not realize that it would remove the additional spaces. The first number after your name is the number for the Colts score and the 2nd number is the number for the Bears score.:z


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry I had made a mistake on the list. Looking at all the names got me confused and I had shorted spooble a square and given an extra square to smoking machinist. It is now corrected though.

Colts Bears
hornito monster 9 0
bigd417 0 0
smoking machinist 7 0
twill413 8 0
dbradley 3 0
bazookajoe 6 0
jitzy (TH) 4 0
N3uka 5 0
Slow Burn (TH) 2 0
bigd417 1 0
spooble 9 9
CAO lover in SC 0 9
Quint 7 9
Sville Kid 8 9
bigd417 3 9
smoking machinist (TH) 6 9
gvarsity 4 9
snowy 5 9
Blake Lockhart (TH) 2 9
gvarsity 1 9
spooble (TH) 9 7
N3uka 0 7
cfheater 7 7
Malik23 8 7
puro angler 3 7
Mr Maduro 6 7
N3uka (TH) 4 7
Twill413 5 7
Vince321 2 7
12 stone 1 7
Lucky Bandit 9 8
dbradley 0 8
avo addict (TH) 7 8
Bigman 8 8
Replicant Argent 3 8
Slow Burn 6 8
tech ninja (TH) 4 8
master shogun (TH) 5 8
12 stone (TH) 2 8
discdog 1 8
jitzy 9 1
Malik23 0 1
cfheater 7 1
cigar gal 8 1
Blake Lockhart 3 1
discdog (TH) 6 1
billy barue (TH) 4 1
Replicant Argent 5 1
Mikestod 2 1
cfheater 1 1
The Pict 9 4
master shogun 0 4
cigar 040 7 4
Slow Burn 8 4
Lucky Bandit (TH) 3 4
jitzy 6 4
El Gato (TH) 4 4
snowy 5 4
billy barue (TH) 2 4
booboo 1 4
Bigwaved 9 3
Bigman 0 3
El Gato (TH) 7 3
avo addict 8 3
your choice 3 3
snowy 6 3
master shogun 4 3
gvarsity 5 3
monsoon 2 3
Timberlake 2006 1 3
spooble 9 2
lander 0 2
cigar gal 7 2
Timberlake 2006 8 2
hooperjetcar 3 2
monsoon (TH) 6 2
leominsterjim 4 2
Ob1 Stogie 5 2
Lucky Bandit 2 2
Ob1Stogie 1 2
ceedee 9 6
booboo 0 6
Sville Kid (TH) 7 6
Malik23 (TH) 8 6
Mr Maduro (TH) 3 6
Bigman (TH) 6 6
monsoon 4 6
cigar gal 5 6
billy barue (TH) 2 6
Replicant Argent 1 6
tech ninja 9 5
Mikestod 0 5
jbailey 7 5
Quint (TH) 8 5
your choice 3 5
tech ninja 6 5
Vince321 4 5
discdog (TH) 5 5
Timberlake 2006 2 5
Salty Mcgee 1 5


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Slow Burn said:


> Sorry I had made a mistake on the list. Looking at all the names got me confused and I had shorted spooble a square and given an extra square to smoking machinist. It is now corrected though.
> 
> Colts Bears
> hornito monster 9 0
> ...


one of mine needs to be TH


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Colts Bears
hornito monster 9 0
bigd417 0 0
smoking machinist 7 0
twill413 8 0
dbradley 3 0
bazookajoe 6 0
jitzy (TH) 4 0
N3uka 5 0
Slow Burn (TH) 2 0
bigd417 1 0
spooble 9 9
CAO lover in SC 0 9
Quint 7 9
Sville Kid 8 9
bigd417 3 9
smoking machinist (TH) 6 9
gvarsity 4 9
snowy 5 9
Blake Lockhart (TH) 2 9
gvarsity 1 9
spooble (TH) 9 7
N3uka 0 7
cfheater 7 7
Malik23 8 7
puro angler 3 7
Mr Maduro 6 7
N3uka (TH) 4 7
Twill413 5 7
Vince321 2 7
12 stone 1 7
Lucky Bandit 9 8
dbradley 0 8
avo addict (TH) 7 8
Bigman 8 8
Replicant Argent 3 8
Slow Burn 6 8
tech ninja (TH) 4 8
master shogun (TH) 5 8
12 stone (TH) 2 8
discdog 1 8
jitzy 9 1
Malik23 0 1
cfheater 7 1
cigar gal 8 1
Blake Lockhart 3 1
discdog (TH) 6 1
billy barue (TH) 4 1
Replicant Argent 5 1
Mikestod 2 1
cfheater 1 1
The Pict 9 4
master shogun 0 4
cigar 040 7 4
Slow Burn 8 4
Lucky Bandit (TH) 3 4
jitzy 6 4
El Gato (TH) 4 4
snowy 5 4
billy barue (TH) 2 4
booboo 1 4
Bigwaved 9 3
Bigman 0 3
El Gato (TH) 7 3
avo addict 8 3
your choice 3 3
snowy 6 3
master shogun 4 3
gvarsity 5 3
monsoon 2 3
Timberlake 2006 1 3
spooble 9 2
lander 0 2
cigar gal 7 2
Timberlake 2006 8 2
hooperjetcar 3 2
monsoon (TH) 6 2
leominsterjim 4 2
Ob1 Stogie 5 2
Lucky Bandit 2 2
Ob1Stogie 1 2
ceedee 9 6
booboo 0 6
Sville Kid (TH) 7 6
Malik23 (TH) 8 6
Mr Maduro (TH) 3 6
Bigman (TH) 6 6
monsoon 4 6
cigar gal 5 6
billy barue (TH) 2 6
Replicant Argent 1 6 (TH)
tech ninja 9 5
Mikestod 0 5
jbailey 7 5
Quint (TH) 8 5
your choice 3 5
tech ninja 6 5
Vince321 4 5
discdog (TH) 5 5
Timberlake 2006 2 5
Salty Mcgee 1 5

Sorry about that Replicant Argent. I had it marked down on the sheet but it didn't make it when I typed it.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Colts Bears
hornito monster 9 0
bigd417 0 0
smoking machinist 7 0
twill413 8 0
dbradley 3 0
bazookajoe 6 0
jitzy (TH) 4 0
N3uka 5 0
Slow Burn (TH) 2 0
bigd417 1 0 (TH)
spooble 9 9
CAO lover in SC 0 9
Quint 7 9
Sville Kid 8 9
bigd417 3 9
smoking machinist (TH) 6 9
gvarsity 4 9
snowy 5 9
Blake Lockhart (TH) 2 9
gvarsity 1 9
spooble (TH) 9 7
N3uka 0 7
cfheater 7 7
Malik23 8 7
puro angler 3 7
Mr Maduro 6 7
N3uka (TH) 4 7
Twill413 5 7
Vince321 2 7
12 stone 1 7
Lucky Bandit 9 8
dbradley 0 8
avo addict (TH) 7 8
Bigman 8 8
Replicant Argent 3 8
Slow Burn 6 8
tech ninja (TH) 4 8
master shogun (TH) 5 8
12 stone (TH) 2 8
discdog 1 8
jitzy 9 1
Malik23 0 1
cfheater 7 1
cigar gal 8 1
Blake Lockhart 3 1
discdog (TH) 6 1
billy barue (TH) 4 1
Replicant Argent 5 1
Mikestod 2 1
cfheater 1 1
The Pict 9 4
master shogun 0 4
cigar 040 7 4
Slow Burn 8 4
Lucky Bandit (TH) 3 4
jitzy 6 4
El Gato (TH) 4 4
snowy 5 4
billy barue (TH) 2 4
booboo 1 4
Bigwaved 9 3
Bigman 0 3
El Gato (TH) 7 3
avo addict 8 3
your choice 3 3
snowy 6 3
master shogun 4 3
gvarsity 5 3
monsoon 2 3
Timberlake 2006 1 3
spooble 9 2
lander 0 2
cigar gal 7 2
Timberlake 2006 8 2
hooperjetcar 3 2
monsoon (TH) 6 2
leominsterjim 4 2
Ob1 Stogie 5 2
Lucky Bandit 2 2
Ob1Stogie 1 2
ceedee 9 6
booboo 0 6
Sville Kid (TH) 7 6
Malik23 (TH) 8 6
Mr Maduro (TH) 3 6
Bigman (TH) 6 6
monsoon 4 6
cigar gal 5 6
billy barue (TH) 2 6
Replicant Argent 1 6
tech ninja 9 5
Mikestod 0 5
jbailey 7 5
Quint (TH) 8 5
your choice 3 5
tech ninja 6 5
Vince321 4 5
discdog (TH) 5 5
Timberlake 2006 2 5
Salty Mcgee 1 5


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Can someone explain the scoring to me? I should know this but can't remember. Do you add the last digit of each teams score together? For instance end of 3rd quarther, score 21 - 21. Winning number is two?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

vince321 said:


> Can someone explain the scoring to me? I should know this but can't remember. Do you add the last digit of each teams score together? For instance end of 3rd quarther, score 21 - 21. Winning number is two?


Nope. All you care about is the last digit of each team's score. If it's 21 - 21, then the winner is the person with 1, 1. The first number is for the Colts and the second is for the Bears. For instance, you have 2, 7. So you want the Colts to have a score of 2, 12, 22, 32, 42 etc. And you want the Bears to have a score of 7, 17, 27, 37, 47 etc. Any combination of those at the end of any quarter and you need to buy a cooler


----------



## leominsterjim (Dec 3, 2006)

It's the last number of each teams score at the end of the each qtr, for example:

You have the square for Bears 4, Colts 5

If the score is Bears 14, Colts 25, you win...
If the score is Bears 24, Colts 15, you win...


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm..............So what happens if a person only purchased one square? I have two numbers because I purchased two squares. Let's say I only purchased one square and my number is two. How does the scoring work then?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

vince321 said:


> Hmm..............So what happens if a person only purchased one square? I have two numbers because I purchased two squares. Let's say I only purchased one square and my number is two. How does the scoring work then?


your numbers are colts 4 and bears 5 so if the colts score either 4, 14, 24, 34, etc and the bears score 5, 15, 25, etc you win the last number of there score at the end of the quarters determines it. i hope this helped and didnt confuse you more :ss

ps those were your numbers on only one box


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Allright, I'm with ya now. I didn't see the second set of numbers so it totally threw me off.

Thanks.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

The Tiki Hut thanks everyone!! This is going to make the super bowl alot of fun. The game will be at 0330 Monday morning for us. But there is no way we will miss this!! I will get pictures of the crew watching the game and the half time herf.

Thanks again,

Edwin (mike) :u


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad to do it Edwin and even happier that Sville Kid had the idea to donate squares to you brave men and women over there defending our country. To make things easier here's a breadown of the numbers for the Tiki Hut so you can tell them or post which numbers will win them some cigars!!!!!

Colts Bears
4 0
2 0
1 0
6 9
2 9
9 7
4 7
7 8 
4 8
5 8
2 8
6 1
4 1
3 4
4 4
2 4
7 3
6 2
7 6
8 6
3 6
6 6
2 6
1 6
8 5
5 5

Well ya'll have a little better then a 1 in 4 chance of getting a nice care package so hopefully the teams will cooperate and the Tiki Hut will get a quarter or two and a nice selection of stock from the great BOTL/SOTL's on this site.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Just bumping this to the top in case anybody didn't write down their numbers for tonight. I will be away from the computer during the game so more than likely will not post the winners until after I get home from a friends house. Good luck to everyone and hopefully we will get a square or two won for the Tiki Hut!!!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

jitzy congrats on your first quarter sticks 14-6


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Stupi extra point.........

missed it by 1

Congratulations jitzy


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

first quarter cigar rocky patel connecticut


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

this is awesome i love this place :ss


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

You are the luckiest gorilla so far..........

Hope you got a cooler !!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

16-14 jitzy needs a new humi congrats again


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh my god i never win anything like this


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

"Just saved a bunch of money on my"...postage.  

Congrats on 2 wins...so far!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

cigar_040 said:


> You are the luckiest gorilla so far..........
> 
> Hope you got a cooler !!


i just told my wife im gonna go to walmat


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

jitzy said:


> oh my god i never win anything like this


Ain't the jungle cool? Congrats jitzy!:ss


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> "Just saved a bunch of money on my"...postage.
> 
> Congrats on 2 wins...so far!


I was thinking the same thing...........lol !!!!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> I was thinking the same thing...........lol !!!!


:tpd: I wasn't so much worried about the sticks, but I was calculating four quaters worth of postage in my head and I was like "Ouch". Congrats Jitzy, and glad a noob is getting some love. It is just setting the hook even deeper.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

guess your right we saved $5.00 bucks on the postage!



Blake Lockhart said:


> "Just saved a bunch of money on my"...postage.
> 
> Congrats on 2 wins...so far!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

if he wins the next two quarters i'll just order a box off the devils site and let them ship them to him!!!!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Come on 1 FG from both sides in the 4th quarter...


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

7 & 0 are usually good numbers, but I think I'm done for the game,


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats Vince321 on the 3rd quarter win !!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

vince321 congrats bro :ss


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

vince321
hey there brother spare a cigar


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats Spooble (Tiki Hut) for winning the 4th !!!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Congrats Spooble (Tiki Hut) for winning the 4th !!!


Thanks Andy. I'm stoked! I was planning on sending most of my winnings to the Tiki Hut if I ended up winning anyway (I don't need 100 more cigars), so this works out great. Makes me feel good knowing my donated square won


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

congrats to all that won....and to the colts for beating da' bears


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

spooble said:


> Thanks Andy. I'm stoked! I was planning on sending most of my winnings to the Tiki Hut if I ended up winning anyway (I don't need 100 more cigars), so this works out great. Makes me feel good knowing my donated square won


Congrats, Chad!


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

whoever is collecting for the Hut, can you PM your addy?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Are the winners going to post their addresses? Unless they can send everyone a PM. Also whats the best way to ship smokes?


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> Are the winners going to post their addresses? Unless they can send everyone a PM. Also whats the best way to ship smokes?


The answer to your first question is PM Ms.Floyd dp she is the keeper of the rolodex and does a fine job. 
The answer to your second question is here ...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29863


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners. I didn't really get to watch the game as the house I was at was not indoor cigar friendly. I did enjoy a nice CAO MX2 from halftime on with some nice 1792 bourbon. 

A great night for great friends, cigars, and drinks. Congrats to the following winners:

Jitzy the lucky man is going to invest in a cooler after winning the 1st two quarters. That's 198 cigars coming your way man!!!!!!

Congrats to Vince321 for winning the third there's 99 headed your way.

And a special thanks to spooble for winning the brave men and women defending our freedom 100 sticks to be shipped to them. 

Winners if you are brave enough to post your address so we can ship your winnings do so. However remember that this may make you susceptable to the darker slope sliding powers that be on this website.

As far as spooble's win I am in contact with Trishield68 and am collecting the cigars for the Tiki hut and will ship them out once I recieve them all. Again the committment was 1 cigar per quarter but you are not held to only one.

To the cigars that will be shipped to the Tiki Hut you can ship them to me at the following address:

Doug Street
1702 West Meadow
Katy, TX 77084

Once I recieve all the cigars from everyone I will take pictures and get with Trishield68 and get them to the troops.

Thanks again to everyone that made this contest possible and such a fun time to put on.


Doug


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

198 cigars...my god haha. Ganna need a cooler or humi for sure


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

what an awesome contest i think i could trust the guys and gals on this site with my address so here it is:

joe milazzo
45 sycamore lane
levittown, ny 11756

oh and slow burn is that your address just curious 

i just want to say thanks to slow burn for running such a great contest this being the first one ive won its sure to be my most memorable :ss


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, this contest put an end to what should have been a very awarding day. If the colts make the extra point in the first quarter, I walk away with $800.00. But they missed and then this square hit. Who would've thought 2-7? 

Anyway fun contest, thanks for letting us play.

My address for the next three months is:

Dan Vincent
14107 Bracebridge Court
Sugar Land, TX 77478

Cheers!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

congrats to all that one i'll get them in the mail in the next two days!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

i was just thinking my mail man is gonna need to get a bigger tip this year hes gonna want to kill me after this :r


----------



## mikestod (May 10, 2006)

I have a shipping question? We sending 1 stick per each square to the 4 winners right? Or is the list being divided up so that we send 4 sticks per square to one particular winner??

And to summarize:

*1st & 2nd quarters: jitzy*
joe milazzo
45 sycamore lane
levittown, ny 11756

*3rd Quarter: vince321*
Dan Vincent
14107 Bracebridge Court
Sugar Land, TX 77478

*4th Quarter: Spooble (Tiki Hut)*
(Slow Burn taking care of the pooled shipping)
Doug Street
1702 West Meadow
Katy, TX 77084

Congrats to all winners and thanks to Slow Burn for organizing this pool!!!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Congratulations to all three winners! Jitzy, that was incredible. My sticks will ship on Tuesday.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Bumped into 68TriShield today and gave him the cigars for the
3 squares I had for the tiki-hut.

I will get the other packages out in the next day or two.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

n3uka said:


> Bumped into 68TriShield today and gave him the cigars for the
> 3 squares I had for the tiki-hut.
> 
> I will get the other packages out in the next day or two.


 Hey ... look !!!! ... a contest n3uka didn't win !!!!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Packages are on the way:

Joe - 0112 8882 3008 1623 8429

Dan - 0112 8882 3008 1623 8320

Doug - 0112 8882 3008 1623 8399

Doug, thanks again for the contest.


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

My appologies, but I wil not be able to get mine out till Wednesday. Had every intention of getting home in time to get to the post office today, but it was not to be. Tommorow is a bitch of a day, so it'll likely have to wait till Wed. Again, sorry.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

hooperjetcar said:


> My appologies, but I wil not be able to get mine out till Wednesday. Had every intention of getting home in time to get to the post office today, but it was not to be. Tommorow is a bitch of a day, so it'll likely have to wait till Wed. Again, sorry.


wouldn't worry about it, mine aren't goin out til then either...


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Just got back in late last night

Got the list

Will ship out tomorrow/latest on Thursday

1st & 2nd quarters: jitzy
joe milazzo
45 sycamore lane
levittown, ny 11756

3rd Quarter: vince321
Dan Vincent
14107 Bracebridge Court
Sugar Land, TX 77478

4th Quarter: Spooble (Tiki Hut)
(Slow Burn taking care of the pooled shipping)
Doug Street
1702 West Meadow
Katy, TX 77084


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

shipped mine out this morning.
Too cold to go out and retrieve the dc #'s
but have them if needed.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2006)

Great contest!! It made it exciting for the Tiki Hut gang. It was early in the morning, but worth watching it to the end. Thanks all for the support and donations during this contest. 

mike (edwin) :u


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

anybody else have an issue with click and ship on Doug's address? It says you don't live at a valid address, unless I typed in something wrong. Just checking to see if I am dumb or your PO is bass-ackwards


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> anybody else have an issue with click and ship on Doug's address? It says you don't live at a valid address, unless I typed in something wrong. Just checking to see if I am dumb or your PO is bass-ackwards


Same problem, zip is showing Houston, not Katy. Already PM'ed for correct address.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, that'll be a drag if the zip is wrong - some lucky stiff in Houston is going to get a box of smokes I sent for the Tiki Hut...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Cause for concern?

Click

Doesn't show as one of Katy's zip codes


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Smokes are out. If any of the winners want the tracking numbers let me know.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok just sent out all three packages. Stupid me I printed Joe's and Dan's label last night and accidentally threw away the online label record. So if you guys do not receive the package in couple of days let me know. I do have the Label # for each. Please note the reference # on the package says "SNOWY".




Joe - label #420117569101038557498

Dan - label #420770849101038557499

Doug - 01038555749967791642

I received the correct address from Doug via PM. 

1702 Westmeadow drive
Houston, TX 77084-4781


Thanks again for a great contest and congrets to all winners.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

mikestod said:


> *4th Quarter: Spooble (Tiki Hut)*
> (Slow Burn taking care of the pooled shipping)
> Doug Street
> 1702 West Meadow
> *Katy*, TX 77084





snowy said:


> 1702 Westmeadow drive
> *Houston*, TX 77084-4781


Getting ready to ship. Is it Katy or Houston or doesn't it matter? 

Now I'm a bit confused.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Getting ready to ship. Is it Katy or Houston or doesn't it matter?
> 
> Now I'm a bit confused.


From the PM he sent it is Houston


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

snowy said:


> From the PM he sent it is Houston


Ok,thanks...appreciated.

Packages go out tomorrow.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:ss smokes-awaaaaaaaaaaaaaay !!!

Jizzy - 0306 2400 0001 5110 0421

Vince321 - 0306 2400 0001 5110 0414

Tiki Hut (via Doug) - 0306 2400 0001 5110 0407

lol .... ummmmm ..... but I shippid .....

here :

Doug Street
1702 West Meadow
Katy, TX 77084

(shrug) .... looks like someone may be in for a surprise.


----------



## leominsterjim (Dec 3, 2006)

My packages go out tomorrow...will post tracking #'s

1st & 2nd quarters: jitzy
joe milazzo
45 sycamore lane
levittown, ny 11756

3rd Quarter: vince321
Dan Vincent
14107 Bracebridge Court
Sugar Land, TX 77478

4th Quarter: Spooble (Tiki Hut)
(Slow Burn taking care of the pooled shipping)
Doug Street
1702 West Meadow
Houston, TX 77084-4781

1 stick per qtr, and a couple of extras


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

slowburn, could you just give me a few days for all the packages to come in to send it to you for the tiki i want to put together a nice package from the winnings and some stuff i already have:ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I hope to get mine in the post tomorrow, congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Just to clarify Houston is correct. Where I live at off of Fry road is a Houston address but is considered Katy and in the Katy school district. I apologize for any confusion:

The correct address is as follows:

Doug Street
1702 Westmeadow
Houston, TX 77084

Again I want to thank all that participated in this contest and for everyone that is helping get this package to the Tiki Hut.

Once I recieve everyones package I will take pictures and post them so everyone can see what the troops are gonna get. 

Again you only have to send 1 per square you had for the troops but there is no rule saying you can't send more for the troops.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

jitzy said:


> slowburn, could you just give me a few days for all the packages to come in to send it to you for the tiki i want to put together a nice package from the winnings and some stuff i already have:ss


jitzy,

That would be fine. I didn't figure that everyone would be able to get them out all at once so I was planning to wait a week or two before I sent the package out.

I appreciate you putting together a nice package for the troops.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

mikestod said:


> I have a shipping question? We sending 1 stick per each square to the 4 winners right? Or is the list being divided up so that we send 4 sticks per square to one particular winner??


You will send your 1 stick per quarter to each of the four winners so if you had 2 squares you would send 4 sticks to jitzy, 2 sticks to Vince321, and 2 sticks to me for the Tiki Hut package.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Jitzy DC# 03061070000478541699
Vince DC# 03061070000478541644


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I won't be able to get my packages out tomorrow - too much stuff to carry as it is, so I'll make sure they're on their way on Thursday.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Completely forgot I had sticks in this contest. To whom do I owe?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Here you go guys:

Joe:

0306 1070 0004 3621 0773

Dan:

0306 1070 0004 3621 0759

Tiki:

0306 1070 0004 3621 0766


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Missed the mailman by |*| that much. Boxes packed labels affixed will drop them off at the postoffice on the way home. Congrats guys.

Tiki 0103 8555 7499 6923 5410

Joe 0103 8555 7499 2729 2370

Dan 0103 8555 7499 4826 3892


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

My end out today on UPS:
Joe: 1Z3853870349764310

Dan: 1Z3853870350369709

Tiki: 1Z3853870350601260

Congratulations again guys! Enjoy.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

sent all three out today but no tracking number


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

tiki - 03061070000318695032
Joe - 03061070000318695049
Dan - 03061070000318195025


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Package left today:

Joe…DC# 0306 2400 0000 9050 1044
Dan...DC# 0306 2400 0000 9050 1068
Tiki Hut…DC# 0306 2400 0000 9050 1037


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Packages are on the way to the wieners...er winners!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

birds in the air
joe 0306 0320 0000 5774 9664
doug 0306 0320 0000 5774 9657
dan 0306 2400 0001 9459

enjoy


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok, I’m dropping the packages in the big box at the post office tonight/early tomorrow morning when I get off work. At that point the DC# s will be:
Joe 0306 3030 0000 8755 6721
Dan 0306 3030 0000 8755 6738
Doug	0306 3030 0000 8755 6714
I even have them all nice and cozy in my office till then, due to it being blistering cold outside. 
:ss


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

The post office dropped off my boxes. I'm getting my boxes ready. Will go out tomorrow.

Boxes are ready!!!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

All 3 are flying..............

jitzy - 0306 2400 0001 8714 7353
Vin321 - 0306 2400 0001 8714 7360
Slow - 0306 2400 0001 8714 7346


----------



## leominsterjim (Dec 3, 2006)

Packages shipped on 2/7

1st & 2nd quarters: jitzy - *0103 8555 7490 0035 2250*
joe - levittown, ny 11756

3rd Quarter: vince321 - *0103 8555 7498 4343 1945*
Dan- Sugar Land, TX 77478

4th Quarter: Spooble (Tiki Hut) - *0103 8555 7498 8488 6049*
(Slow Burn taking care of the pooled shipping)
Doug - Houston, TX 77084-4781

1 stick per qtr, and a couple of extras

Congrats again...and thanks for the contest Slow Burn


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

1st & 2nd quarters: *jitzy - 0303 3430 0000 6180 3833*
joe - levittown, ny 11756

3rd Quarter: *vince321 - 0303 3430 0000 6180 3826*
Dan- Sugar Land, TX 77478
*Dan, I forgot to include the note that I wrote, congratulations on winning!*

4th Quarter: *Spooble (Tiki Hut) - will drop off @ 68trishield
for shipment to tiki hut*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Mine fly today. The DC#s are in the PM boxes.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine will go out tomorrow morning!! Sorry for the delay and congrats to the winners!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll get Jitzy's in the mail this weekend. I'll hand Doug and Dan's theirs personally. That way they've gotta meet up.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

my mail man was laughing his a$$ off today when he delivered the first set of boxes 7 today :r when i told him what it was all about he thought that was the funniest thing. for all those who sent stuff already i thank you and for all those that didnt i thank you in advance. after everything comes in i'm gonna take a pick of everything together and post it.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine are going out today...


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

mine are out. 
DCS
01038555749876297242 Jitzy
01038555749886783001 vince321
01038555749897268764 Tiki hut, and a few spares for Doug taking care of this.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Mine are out today

UPS#'s

Joe - 1Z01X8140344160267
Dan - 1Z01X8140342545677
Doug - 1Z01X8140344522081


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

12stones said:


> I'll get Jitzy's in the mail this weekend. I'll hand Doug and Dan's theirs personally. That way they've gotta meet up.


Met with Doug today and gave him the sticks for the Tiki Hut.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

0306 2400 0002 0512 5325

0306 2400 0002 0512 5332

0306 2400 0002 0512 5318


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

Mine finally went out today, but the DC numbers are in the room pregnant wife just fell asleep in. Woe unto me if I wake her. Will post them tomorow.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Finally made it to the PO...
DC:
Joe - 03061070000575511977
Dan - 03061070000575511960
Doug - 03061070000575511984


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

0306 1070 0001 6865 0830 Joe
0306 1070 0001 6865 0823 Dan
0306 1070 0001 6865 0816 Doug


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Joe and Dan --- I am a little slow on the draw. They will be out hopefully no later than tomorrow.

Doug - per PM they are on their way today.

DC # 0103 8555 7499 2128 9239

Congrats fellas,

BillyBarue


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry for posting these so late, Joe and Dan actually went out on the 5th and have already been received. The tiki went out today due to the Katy/Houston confusion, they should arrive tomorrow.

Joe 0306 2400 0002 9525 8118 - delivered 2/8

Dan 0306 2400 0002 9525 8071 - delivered 2/7

Tiki = 0306 2400 0002 9525 8590 - mailed today


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

0306 0320 0003 8198 4243
0306 0320 0003 8198 4250
0306 0320 0003 8198 4267

Here's mine...out later than I wanted. Sorry.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

guys ive been getting a steady stream of boxes since last week its been great as soon as they all come in im gonna post a pic of everything then send out a nice package for the tiki [thru slow burn]:ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sticks in the mail today. Sorry for the delay.

DC#s
0103 8555 7498 4700 8228
0103 8555 7498 5749 3984
0103 8555 7498 6797 9744


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

spooble and I are shipping together since we live in the same town.

I am shipping to Jitzy.

0103 8555 7499 7419 4160


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

And here's Dan's:

0103 8555 7499 9538 3246


And Doug's:

0103 8555 7490 0586 9005

This one includes several extras that I'd been holding for the Tiki Hut.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry for the delay guys. Hope you enjoy! :ss 
Joe -- 03062400000309438345
Dan -- 03062400000309438321
Doug -- 03062400000309438338


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

And at last there go my packages.

UPS tracking #'s:

Vince321 - 1Z F79 90E 02 4508 1103

Slow Burn - 1Z F79 90E 02 4621 5716

Jitzy - 1Z F79 90E 02 4570 0890

Sorry it took so long, but I hope I made it up to each of ya'll.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Outgoing!



Joe: 0103 8555 7499 7390 2339

Dan: 0103 8555 7499 9487 3854

Doug: 0103 8555 7498 4807 3225

These will be in the mail first thing in the morning. I had family business 4 out of last week's five business days, was out of town with my wife for last 3 days, just got back to a computer to do some "click and ship" business.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, guys. I have been out of town most of last week.

Jitzy
DC# 0306 3030 0000 2655 0360

Vince321
DC# 0306 3030 0000 2655 0339

Slow Burn (Tiki)
DC# 0306 3030 0000 2655 0346


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Jitzy

Label Number: 0103 8555 7499 0239 6598

Vince 321

Label Number: 0103 8555 7499 1288 2357

Slow Burn

Label Number: 0103 8555 7499 2336 8116


In the mail in the morning. Sorry for the delay!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Alright Jitzy: 0103 8555 7499 6610 2210

Doug: got his in person

Dan: will get his tomorrow in person.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

My packages have been sent and many, many have been received. Thanks to all that have been so generous as many sent way more then was necessary. Getting numerous packages everyday was a good time. Kinda felt like an extended Christmas. 

If I can locate a digital camera, I'll post a pic of the enormous pile of cigars that have been sent my way.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok doug went to the PO today the bag in the upper left hand corner was for vince 321 the rest is for the tiki hut. you my friend will be taken care of in another shipment.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh vinces wasnt in the same box it was sent direct to him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice job by jitzy to send a bunch of his winnings to the Tiki Hut! Bump


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok so i'm learning to use photo bucket so heres the winnings



more

the rest


this was such a great contest and i thank everyone for your generosity sadly theres only e few boxes left to come in and i was realy loving going to the mail for multiple packages every day:r my wife is putting a list together for me now with all your return addresses so this should be a real fun year of suprize atacks so just know this people are here out warned:bx


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Holy Mackeral!!! What a haul!

Enjoy those winnings brother.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Hooked up with Dan yesterday and dropped off his sticks. I'm all caught up with everyone.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Still haven't recieved the Tiki Hut packages from the following yet. If you have already sent them please post or pm me the DC #'s so we can track them down:

CAO lover in SC
CFHEATER
Vince321
El Gato
Timberlake 2006
Lander
Ob1 Stogie
ceedee
Salty McGee

Please if you can get these out soon so I can get this package over to the troops.

The address again is 

Doug Street
1702 Westmeadow
Houston, TX 77084

Please also send jitzy and Vince321 their winnings if you haven't already as well.

Thanks again,

Doug


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

jitzy said:


> ok so i'm learning to use photo bucket so heres the winningsmy
> 
> wife is putting a list together for me now with all your return addresses so this should be a real fun year of suprize atacks so just know this people are here out warned:bx


Nice haul, thanks for the pics.
Just remember, not everyone uses there real address when shipping.
So if you do some bombing, you might hit civilian targets


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Jitzy. Hope you have a nice big cooler.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Slow Burn said:


> Still haven't recieved the Tiki Hut packages from the following yet. If you have already sent them please post or pm me the DC #'s so we can track them down:
> 
> CAO lover in SC
> CFHEATER
> ...


Doug,

I sent 'em out on Saturday and foolish enough didn't get a tracking number. If you don't recieve them by Monday or Tuesday, let me know and I'll send you some more or just drop 'em off.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Slow Burn said:


> Still haven't recieved the Tiki Hut packages from the following yet. If you have already sent them please post or pm me the DC #'s so we can track them down:
> 
> CAO lover in SC
> CFHEATER
> ...


My packages will be heading out on Tues. when the PO reopens....sorry this has taken so long!


----------



## iceman95 (Jan 1, 2007)

Whew! That looks like hitting the lottery.

Might I suggest -- http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3512888

You can probably disable your c-bid account for a while, too. :cb


----------



## CAO_lover_in_SC (Dec 16, 2005)

Slow Burn said:


> Still haven't recieved the Tiki Hut packages from the following yet. If you have already sent them please post or pm me the DC #'s so we can track them down:
> 
> CAO lover in SC
> 
> ...


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks to those who have updated me on their shipping status. It has not been an inconvenience I just wanted to make sure that some packages may have got lost in transit. I know a lot of people especially in the midwest and northeast were dealing with lots of snow last week so its perfectly understandable. I am just getting excited about sending this package out and taking pictures of everything. I think you all will be amazed at this spread from the generousity of all of you.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay, I finally got these going...they'll be in the mail tomorrow.

Slow Burn: 0103855574993807
Jitzy: 01038555749896378051
Vince321: 01038555749980346072

I'm sorry this has taken so long fellas!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Gentlemen, I apologize wholeheartedly for the delay! Doug, thanks for a great job with the contest and congrats to Jitzy and Vince321!

Here are your DC's:

Slow Burn: 9101010521297229457113
Jitzy: 9101010521297229456185
Vince321: 9101010521297229451951

Cheers!

CD


----------

